# Bass are Hittin' Southeast



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Had fun on this early March fishin' trip.

Bass hit on: Venom Lures jig tipped with an Uncle Josh Pork frog / Mann's Baby 1-Minus / Lucky Craft Pointer / Chatterbait with a Venom Lures Skip Shad trailer.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Also been doing very well in the n.e part of the state. Boat traffic on the lakes is already getting ridiculous. I can remember years past I would be only boat on the water in March now we're fighting for spots


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Also been doing very well in the n.e part of the state. Boat traffic on the lakes is already getting ridiculous. I can remember years past I would be only boat on the water in March now we're fighting for spots


Yea. A lot of lakes in Central and/or Southeast Ohio get an incredible amount of per-acre pressure from anglers.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Also been doing very well in the n.e part of the state. Boat traffic on the lakes is already getting ridiculous. I can remember years past I would be only boat on the water in March now we're fighting for spots


Mogadore Sunday.... Both parking lots were full, looked like July


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Mogadore Sunday.... Both parking lots were full, looked like July


really? I was off of CLR Sunday in my kayak. Not too many were out that way. There was a group of 10 kayakers who just had to come in when I was taking out. Other than that only one or two other boats that side of the lake.


----------

